# Fixing a Bent Tip?



## ajhuff (Jul 25, 2011)

My friend lent me her Chef's knife to sharpen and I noticed the tip is bent. What is the best way to go about fixing this. Just bend it back against something hard? Use pliers? Lightly hammer it on something flat? I really am not sure what to do.

Thanks,

-AJ


----------



## JBroida (Jul 25, 2011)

what kind of knife? Pictures?


----------



## ajhuff (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll try to post a pick. Knife is a Mercer I think.

-AJ


----------



## ajhuff (Jul 25, 2011)

Correction. Knife says it is a STUBAI? Made in Austria. INOX, 10" chef knife. No I'll see if I can post picks.

-AJ


----------



## ajhuff (Jul 25, 2011)

I am not the best a taking pics of knives and had to resort to my phone, so I hope these are detailed enough.

Knife profile:






Knife tip:





Thanks

-AJ


----------



## JBroida (Jul 25, 2011)

thats just one you need to sharpen out... fixing it is not worth the effort. It looks to just be about 1-2mm or so... is that right?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 25, 2011)

oh... grind a bit from the spine and a bit from the edge


----------



## Rottman (Jul 25, 2011)

You could try hammering lightly on something hard and pretty flat, if it breaks off lower the spine to form a new tip


----------



## Lefty (Jul 25, 2011)

The tip could use lowering, anyways.


----------



## ajhuff (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, I would say 2mm max. Thanks for all the replies. Do you think my 400 Chosera would do the job? Is it just a matter of patience?

-AJ


----------



## Rottman (Jul 25, 2011)

If you grind the spine down something coarses would be better, maybe even a concrete sidewalk to start with. A Chosera 400 is too nice a stone for coarse crap like that, if you need to use it rather use the sides of the stone, grinding a spine can leave nasty grooves fast.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 25, 2011)

Anglegrinder!!!


----------



## ajhuff (Jul 25, 2011)

Rottman said:


> If you grind the spine down something coarses would be better, maybe even a concrete sidewalk to start with. A Chosera 400 is too nice a stone for coarse crap like that, if you need to use it rather use the sides of the stone, grinding a spine can leave nasty grooves fast.


 
Ok, great info. I used my Korin stone fixer once as a wet stone to fix a friend's knife that had no edge on it. Maybe I'll try that first.

Thanks,

-AJ


----------



## JBroida (Jul 25, 2011)

that would be a good way to start... this kind of thing tends to leave scars in the stones


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jul 25, 2011)

not if you use the side of a stone or use a dmt 

i usually fix tips by grinding off the top and polishing it up on the side of my beston 500 and bester 1200 although its not really necessary to polish


----------



## ajhuff (Jul 25, 2011)

I think I got it. I used the stone fixer stone as a wet stone and it took the curl on the end right off. I noticed she has no edge on this knife at all. I know all she has ever used in the past is one of those pull through sharpeners they sell in sporting goods at Walmart. And I found there is a wave in the blade about an inch from the tip. I plan on working the knife a little bit every day. I'm just trying to help out a friend not trying to turn this into a wonder of stainless steel. 

Thank you guys for your help,

-AJ


----------

